

Hola – Access Any Website - ishener
http://hola.org/

======
kolev
Nice... but how could this be free? The only free cheese is in the mouse trap!

~~~
bpicolo
[http://hola.org/faq#in_cost](http://hola.org/faq#in_cost)

They use you as a peer

~~~
kolev
Duh! Thanks for pointing this out!

